# Viva Vacation Club membership cancelation



## covex (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi there,
Was vacationing in Mexico this Feb and signed up for a membership at Viva Vacation club (points system).
Now (I know, stupid of me  ) comparing what I'll get with this membership and what I can get at local travel agency I'm leaning toward canceling my membership with Viva.

Anybody tried it before?
I've heard that it is impossible to get out of this kind of contracts and people get stuck with paying it.

Thanks for your input


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 7, 2012)

*You are stuck, you now need to figure out how*

To use what you are paying for, there was something that caused you to purchase, reconnect to that .

Greg



covex said:


> Hi there,
> Was vacationing in Mexico this Feb and signed up for a membership at Viva Vacation club (points system).
> Now (I know, stupid of me  ) comparing what I'll get with this membership and what I can get at local travel agency I'm leaning toward canceling my membership with Viva.
> 
> ...


----------



## covex (Jun 8, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> To use what you are paying for, there was something that caused you to purchase, reconnect to that .
> 
> Greg


the only thing that caused me to buy it is the heat, humidity and my stupidity  also I found out that I can get a better deal from my local travel agency. don't travel much so didn't know all this.


----------



## covex (Jul 11, 2012)

my cancellation is in progress right now. gonna loose some money but c'est la vie.
these guys have no exit strategy or timeline for the customers


----------



## Mel (Jul 11, 2012)

Consider yourself lucky you got out of your contract.  You can blame it on the heat, but when they presented the program to you, something made you think it was a good deal.  Next time (if there is one), either don't attend a presentation, or do your homework before you go, and know what it costs to travel.


----------



## MissTins (Aug 8, 2012)

Were you really able to get out of it?  I tried getting out of mine years ago (our first timeshare purchase) and we were not successful in getting out.  

We do use it though and enjoy it immensely.  

MissTins


----------

